# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Создание конфигурации 1С:Предприятие 8.2

## Kanfetka

*Помогите*, кто-нибудь может с созданием новой конфигурации. Очень нужна помощь!! кто сможет помочь откликнитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## dimaka

Добрый день!!! А в чем проблема? Какую конфу?

----------


## Kanfetka

Добрый день! Нужно создать конфигурацию для лаборатории, которая в конечном итоге будет выводить акт о проделанной работе.

----------


## DMLangepas

БП, вместо Акта использовать другие виды отчетов. Не пойдёт?

----------


## Kanfetka

> БП, вместо Акта использовать другие виды отчетов. Не пойдёт?


нет.. не пойдет. нужен именно Акт.

----------


## DMLangepas

так там и есть Акт №**** и наже пошло описание. 
Ну это проще, могу скинуть прайс 1С-кий

----------


## Kanfetka

> так там и есть Акт №**** и наже пошло описание. 
> Ну это проще, могу скинуть прайс 1С-кий


мне нужен был не такого типа акт. Но уже не нужно. Все разобралась.
Спасибо.

----------

